# double sided tape



## JoeOCNJ (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi, 
 I was going to try to make a few of the golf ball marker / divit repair items from PSI.  According to their instructions it says to use double sided tape to secure a thin (1/4") piece of material to an aluminum puck in the head stock. 

Any special 2 sided tape I should look for?  In my experience with the sticky stuff, I'd be nervous spinning and having that be my fastener.


----------



## monophoto (Apr 10, 2012)

I've had success with the blue double-sided fabric-based carpet tape sold at Lowes.

But the secret with double sided tape is to use it to stick the blank to the mandrel, and then let that sandwich rest under pressure (use a vise or clamp to squeeze it together) for at least a few minutes (and a few hours is better).

After that - use light cuts.


----------



## leestoresund (Apr 10, 2012)

Carpet tape is kind of thick. That may be what you want.
But framer's double sided tape is thin. You can get it at a frame shop or, maybe, some place like Micheal's. 

Lee


----------



## Justturnin (Apr 10, 2012)

I use Double Sided Duct Tape in the shop.  You can get it at lowes.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 10, 2012)

I second the clamping for a while no matter what kind or brand you use.
Avoid the thicker stuff that has even a thin foam layer in the middle of the two layers of tape. So of the claims are amazing holding power, but the foam can shear from stresses placed on it.

Did it use it for spinning but even with more mounted to the item all most twice the suggest amount. It still came of the wall in about 2 days, the foam body of the tape sheared It was not a 3m branded tape. It was sold as a high holding poundage tape for signage.
:clown:


----------



## leehljp (Apr 10, 2012)

Until you get experience with it, it is good to be cautious. Lee mentioned above what most bowl and plate turners use and I have used when doing some bowls, - use carpet tape. There are specialty tapes available but overall, most turners used double sided carpet tape.

One secret in using "tape" to secure the object is to not turn at the fastest speed available, particularly on large objects, which your is not. Sneak up on the object and take small bites with a just sharpened chisel.


----------



## MarkD (Apr 10, 2012)

I have used the double sided carpet tape from Lowes with success. I use the tail stock to press the material into the tape and leave the tail stock in place as much as possible. I sometime use a small piece of wood between the tail stock and the material to keep from damaging it. Wearing a face shield is a must.


----------



## JoeOCNJ (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome heading to Lowes tonight to get some paint for my daughters room so ill look for the carpet tape while im there.  These are small 1" discs, I picked up a sheet of 1/4" "vanity wood" from PSI, I plan on rough cutting them down to about the size I need on the band saw before putting them on, so hopefully I can get away with mostly sand paper, or just a little bit of tool use on them.

Thanks for all the advice!! and yes, face shield on anything without a mandrel running through it is guranteed.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 10, 2012)

I use double sided turner's tape that I get at Woodcraft.  It holds well. I do use tail stock pressure until I an ready to finish the piece.  I have soft tips that I use with my tail stock.


----------



## SteveG (Apr 10, 2012)

One of the products in my line is the mirror compact (2" diam disc). I have made thousands of these. With that experience, I will reinforce what has been stated here: double side carpet tape (What I use in particular is a product from Ace hardware designated for outdoor. It has a little more "body". the tape is actually a fabric material.) Combine that with bringing up the tailstock with a small wood plug to bear against the work until it is down to round. Using this method on small pieces I can do about six disks before changing the tape. Also, by the time I back off the tailstock, the disk is so small and light that it is not much to be feared if it goes flying...but do use the eye protection.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 10, 2012)

The turners tape from CSUSA works better than anything else I've used. The tape is made exactly for this purpose.

It IS expensive but works well.


----------



## sailing_away (Apr 10, 2012)

I also use the double sided carpet tape from Lowes when making pendants. I have not had any come off yet while turning.  Sharp tools also help.  Word of caution though, do not leave in on there for a few weeks.   You may never get it off.


----------



## Rick_G (Apr 10, 2012)

I've used the turners tape from Lee Valley with good results. 

Double-Sided Turning Tape - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Apr 10, 2012)

monophoto said:


> I've had success with the blue double-sided fabric-based carpet tape sold at Lowes.
> 
> But the secret with double sided tape is to use it to stick the blank to the mandrel, and then let that sandwich rest under pressure (use a vise or clamp to squeeze it together) for at least a few minutes (and a few hours is better).
> 
> After that - use light cuts.



Exactly my thought too.


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Apr 10, 2012)

*Double stick tape*

Peachtree Woodworking      ptreeusa.com sells a great double sided tape.  Have stuck thin wood to a board and run through planer to make it very thin.  Numerous other great woodworking uses as well.
Learned about it from the great Hank Bowers in Atlanta.  

I attach my fence to scrollsaw table top when making spiral candlesticks.  Have a custom teflon coated table.  This stuff sticks to it well, doesn't harm the no stick surface nor the wood.

Charlie S.  Lawrenceville, GA


----------



## JoeOCNJ (Apr 10, 2012)

I was at Lowes tonight for the painful process of picking out not one but 2 colors of purple paint that both my daughter (6) and wife (old enough to know better) could agree on to paint her bedroom door.  So I had time to look around, I found the carpet tape and got a roll, it was the only brand they offered, rated for indoor/outdoor use, and right next to that was Duck brand double sided duct tape, so i grabbed a roll of that also.  My stuff probably wont arrive until early next week, but as soon as it does I'm gonna give it a whirl... no pun intended... 

now for the painfully obvious newbie question as this will be my first 'vanity' project.. whats the best way of removing the finished disc from the tape without damaging it.. I have a tendency to be a little rough with things, or over do things.. can't tell you how many times my Dad yelled at me because "You put the damn lid on the mustard too tight, when you coming home so I can make a sandwich!"


----------



## sailing_away (Apr 11, 2012)

I've heard denatured alcohol will quickly loosen the grip of the tape.  I have not tried it yet.  Not turning as much as I like due to teaching my son the joys of fiberglass boat repair.


----------



## MarkD (Apr 11, 2012)

Depending on the tools you have available there are different approaches to achieve the same outcome without using double sided tape. For example, if you have some way to hold your stock you can turn a length of stock to the desired diameter, turn the end to the desired shape, and then use a parting tool to part off the material to the desired width. Then repeat.


----------



## SteveG (Apr 11, 2012)

"whats the best way of removing the finished disc from the tape without damaging it."

I turn 2 inch disks for a mirror compact. The wood mandrel I made for this purpose is slightly undersized compared to the desired finished size on the disk. This leaves a small edge of the turned disk overhanging the edge of the mandrel, which allows for gently prying the disk loose just using fingers. I can then reuse the taped mandrel to turn additional disks without replacing the tape.


----------



## ren-lathe (Apr 12, 2012)

I have to second the tape from woodcraft. I have never had anything come loose.


----------



## frog21 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Double Sided Duck Tape*

I bought some Double Sided Duck Tape at WalMart and it works as well as any of the more expensive tapes sold at the tuning suppliers, that I have used. 

Double-Sided Duck Tape® duct tape from Duck® brand


----------



## joefrog (Apr 12, 2012)

Google search for "banner tape."  What we use here in the print shop where I work is REALLY freakin' strong.  It's 1" wide and should be pretty easy to find if you know where to look. Check with places like signwarehouse.com and the like.


----------



## jeweler53 (Apr 17, 2012)

Disclaimer! I work at Lowe's. I use a double sided tape from work. Ask for item # 15140. Alcohol will "kinda" remove the residue but Goof Off is better.


----------



## Woodlvr (Apr 17, 2012)

I use what Woodcraft and CSUSA sells. have not had any issues as of yet.


----------



## Dorno (Apr 17, 2012)

I also used the Tape I purchased from CSUSA I got it when buying some other stuff awhile back and it works great.

Cheers   Ian


----------

